# pcgh abo 2 Jahre?



## baronvonvestholm (24. April 2011)

ist das leser werben leser ein 2 jahres abo dass nur mir gehört? ich will nähmlich ein 2 jahres abo der pcgh dvd plus mit dem gehäuse dazu, aber da steht nix von 2 jahres abo bloß leser werben leser, soll das dass abo sein?


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2011)

Du musst halt das Abo abschließen und als werbende Person deine Eltern o.Ä. angeben. Ist einfach eine Gesetzeslücke in Deutschland dass man sich bei Anderen für das werben mit so einer Prämie bedanken darf aber nicht einem Neukunden für das abschließend es Abos was schenken darf.


----------



## grumpich (5. Juni 2011)

Das heißt ich kann das abo abschließen und mein bruder als werber angeben obwohl der kein abonnent ist?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2011)

Genau so ist es gedacht.


----------

